# Trouble with rear skylight roller blind



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

The roller blind built into the skylight of our 2007 Swift Sundance 590RL is beginning to catch and is becoming increasingly difficult to retract. It sounds as though it is catching inside and makes a grinding noise when retracting. It is starting to make dimples at about six inch intervals along the blind.

How do you get access to this - do you have to take out the whole frame from the roof? Anyone had this problem?

Help welcome please.

Steph


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I had to take the frame out on the Elddis to access the winder for the side window blind. i suspect it will be the same on your Swift.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for reply. I have now sorted it by looking for the most obvious cause, which was something has become trapped in the blind. In this case it was the small plastic cap just above the blind which had become dislodged and was being rolled up with the blind every time we retracted it.


----------

